# TT 3.2 vs. R32



## Ricardorl (Jun 28, 2003)

To start off i know the points of views on this thread will be somewhat bias to the TT which is fine. before i we get into things here is my current situation.
I love both cars and I'm simply torn between the two cars. someone please slap me around and set me straight.
R32
Pros:
-Roughly 10k cheaper
-Stick 4 full size humans in it
-After market accessories are more readily available
Cons:
-Car is not exactly how i want it therefore i will spend more money change things to my liking
-as cool as DSG is if manual was an option i would get it!
-Afraid i might out grow the car in 4-5 years
TT
Pros:
-Sexier than a Fat bitch after a 32 pack of beer.
-definition of pure German sophisticated sports car
-car will be practically exactly as i want and wont have to spend as much money on it.
-in a couple years i might out grow it however is so sporty i will buy another car for a daily commuter and keep it unlike the r32
Cons:
-Back seats are kinda useless, i was able to stuff my girlfriend in the back but she is also 5.2
-Car optioned out is about 11k more than the R32
-Don't know this for sure but insurance will be more money on the TT
Please try to convince me why the TT is the more logical car to buy.
PS: going to post this thread in the R32 forum to get their views as R32 bias.


----------



## jdpg2 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: TT 3.2 vs. R32 (Ricardorl)*

There is really no right or wrong answer here. Its all a question of personal choice. I have had both a Mk1 TT and a GTI and I ordered my new S-line TT in June (should get it in a week or so). What made me go with another TT? Fit and finish and the overall quality of the car. Audi's just feel substantial and well built and that's something I am willing to pay a few dollars more for and be a little inconvenienced with (small back seat). In the end its all a matter of trade offs and what is more important to you. Also I have never had any issues with any of the 4 Audi's I have owned... the VW's are another story.....


----------



## jkuskows (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: TT 3.2 vs. R32 (jdpg2)*

My brother just both an R and I just bought a TT are seeing the new R in person I am so glad that I went with the TT. Don't get me wrong the R32 is a nice car but its no TT.


----------



## Ricardorl (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: TT 3.2 vs. R32 (jdpg2)*

jdpg2 i completely agree with you... dollar for dollar the tt is a better machine i think it is worth the 10 extra.
my final concern is if in a jam can i really sick someone in the back seat? i know the seat itself fits a fully grown person but the leg room from the the back seat to the front is is my concern. i'm not u huge guy. i'm only 5.7 so i wonder if my seat is in a comfortable riding possision will i be able to stuff someone back there...
i know it will never be a comfortable ride but in those one in a hundred time you need to take some people for a 15 minute ride


----------



## stereotypical (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: TT 3.2 vs. R32 (Ricardorl)*

Sounds like you've answered your own question to me. In reading your post it sounds like you really want the TT but would be okay with the R32. I've found that if I settle for okay I'm usually disappointed after a short period of time. If I go for what I want I stay satisfied for much MUCH longer and don't have nearly as many regrets. I stretched and got a new 2001 S4 in 2000. I still have it today and am just now hoping to get a new TT. I'm still having trouble making the decision to let go of the S4, especially since it's putting out ~450hp now.


----------



## Ricardorl (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: TT 3.2 vs. R32 (stereotypical)*

ya thank very much for the straight foward answer here guys. i posted the same thing in the r32 forum and forget... their a bunch of sarcastic yahoos with very very bias and retarded opinions


----------



## Ricardorl (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: TT 3.2 vs. R32 (Ricardorl)*

any current mk2 tt owner let me know if they were able to put people in the back seat?


----------



## jdpg2 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: TT 3.2 vs. R32 (Ricardorl)*

I should add that part of the decision process before my wife let me buy the TT was taking my 9 and 7 year old kids for a ride in the back seats. Now they don't count as adults but I myself took a short 5 minute ride in the back and while it wasn't very overly comfortably, i survived just fine.


----------



## Lister (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: TT 3.2 vs. R32 (jdpg2)*

i traded in my MK4 R32 for a MK2 TT
I love the TT styling...... just regret the DSG part..... guess that's what happens when you are impatient...... I miss trying to get my R sideways


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: TT 3.2 vs. R32 (Ricardorl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ricardorl* »_any current mk2 tt owner let me know if they were able to put people in the back seat?

If you value their friendship, then no, you can't put them in the backseat. It really is a torture chamber for any adult.


----------



## SF_VR6 (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: TT 3.2 vs. R32 (Ricardorl)*

I am in the exact same predicament as yourself.


----------



## burton71 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: TT 3.2 vs. R32 (SF_VR6)*

After driving them both the TT really seemed worth the money. Not saying the R32 is a bad car, just I thought the TT was better. 
The TT just feels, drives, and looks more like a sports car. The R32 felt kind of sluggish after driving it back to back with the TT.
1 adult can fit in the back if they sit sideways.


_Modified by burton71 at 12:36 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## Ricardorl (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: TT 3.2 vs. R32 (Wimbledon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wimbledon* »_
If you value their friendship, then no, you can't put them in the backseat. It really is a torture chamber for any adult.

haha!!! thats funny and good... with my current jelopy i feel like a taxi cab... one ride in the back of this thing they will think twice about it!


----------



## HOG4DNR (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: TT 3.2 vs. R32 (Ricardorl)*

The reason I bought mine (old car was a 20th Anv GTI) is that I wanted something a little different from everyone else. 
I have had my car for just about 3 months and have not seen another new TT on the road yet. 
Another big plus for me, is that the TT does not have a back seat, I hate being the taxi when me and my friends go out.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: TT 3.2 vs. R32 (HOG4DNR)*

The way I tell customers is really the truth since I've had my TT for 5 years. your friends are at least not walking! it's basically the roomiest 2 seater in the world with the option for back passengers if you're in a jam. that's really it. you will never tire of the styling! and that can't be said for many cars. you have it right in that you just buy a utilitarian car down the road if you need one and keep the TT, again 'cause you never tire of looking at it. 
on performance options, anything that fits the R will fit the TT (of course not body parts). the suspension carries over (TT is an aluminum version of the same), the engine is the same, brakes the same. Haldex upgrade...same, software....same. 
then comes the fact that you put an exhaust on the TT and you have that incredibly sexy/bad ass note on a stellar car. being that the car is very, very light, ALL mods are felt more than they would be on the heavier R. 
an example would be my exhaust i put on my '06 Denali 6.0. it sounded insane, gave 15hp, but had this ridiculous drone. i took the thing off and sold it and nver felt the power loss since it's 6000lbs. 
power upgrades on light cars are REALLY felt!!!


----------

